# Rust Repair



## Bender16v (Jun 22, 2002)

1979 Scirocco - Purchsed one year ago. Mint interior, body needs work. I finally got this thing out and decided that I need to do something with it. My plans are to repair the minor body flaws, paint it, and keep it stock. Problem is that I am not sure about the best way to repair some of the areas like around the gas filler and what to do with the leaky sunroof. I have a welder and can do the straight sections with new sheet metal, just not sure about the area around the filler neck because of the gas fumes and the contours and if I should possibly replace the leake aftermarket sunroof with metal. Any ideas are appreciated:


----------



## ethan_hill42 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Rust Repair (Bender16v)*

I wish that I could help but I am looking for an answer to the gas filler problem myself.


----------



## ethan_hill42 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Rust Repair (Bender16v)*

I wish that I could help but I am looking for an answer to the gas filler problem myself.
I have wondered if it would be possible to cut one that is in good condition from another can and weld it in.


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Rust Repair (ethan_hill42)*

http://www.rsjparts.com/catalo...id=73
maybe give that a shot?


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Rust Repair (vortexblue)*

I would say just find a replacement fender, and as for the gas hole, buy that piece at the link.
For rust removal, I have this rust remover stuff made by Bondo. I think. I rub it on gently with a toothbrush, let it sit for a few mins, then I come back with a hose and rinse it off (soft spray). Then I recoat the used to be rusted spots with SEM rust protector? Something like that.


_Modified by 959Lover at 7:58 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## G60orbust (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Rust Repair (959Lover)*

it's possible to remove the filler neck and pull it inside the car...
then you can cut the old gas neck hole and weld the new one in








I'll look in my bentley and ask my buddy (does body work)


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Rust Repair (Bender16v)*

Since your going to be doing the welding, take a look at the link for the body parts and then compare the panels to the sections on the car....if the panel with the gas filler is also corroded around the wheel well (as an example), replace the whole quarter with the new metal panel. It's a lot easier to start fresh with new metal than to repair rust.
Not sure how much those aftermarket roofs cost but maybe price out how much a whole new one would be...I don't think they are too much and again, it would be easier than trying to put the metal back in (have to fix the headliner and everything else once you remove it). 
Cool project car btw...love the early Scirocco's.


----------



## ethan_hill42 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks, everyone, for the help.


----------

